# Blown away! Bluetooth in-helmet speakers.



## Ocho

Nice, thanks! I've been hoping to learn of a wireless/Bluetooth ear piece like this.


----------



## Loftness

I'm using these too and loved them so much I got a pair for my wife, who also now loves them. Ridiculously easy to use, good sound, long life. I keep my phone in my "thigh" pocket and only very rarely do I get a quick sound cut out. If you use a chest pocket I'd imagine you'd never experience one. 

My favorite aspect is that you can talk to Siri on an iPhone (click and hold left side and then right side until first beep) so you never really have to take your phone out. Have her make phone calls, read, compose, and send texts, play Pandora, tell you what time it is, etc. I'm completely addicted.


----------



## Casual

hows the battery usage vs being plugged in? I can use my ihone 5 for 4 hours and only use 15% of my battery. Curious how the bluetooth affects this.


----------



## Loftness

I haven't done any specific battery testing, but I boarded on and off for about five hours Saturday, listening to music, texting a little, maybe took one call, and was at 80%. iPhone 5. Then again my wife crushed her battery that same day skiing with me, but that's not saying much as she always seems to have low battery.


----------



## larrytbull

Just get a USB battery pack. U can fit it In pocket with phone. I have used that combo for more than 8 hours of music and phone use and phone is fully charged. U can find them on ebay at 10 -20 dollars


----------



## Kenai

surfinsnow said:


> Just got these during our trip to Loon/Cannon NH.


Surf - what shop did you gets these headphones at? I may be going through this weekend and want to look at them before I commit. 

Thanks.


----------



## tokyo_dom

What are the actual dimensions of the speakers? Trying to see if they will fit in my sandbox earpads - not meant to be audio ready so space is a bit tight


----------



## ryannorthcott

been looking at these for a while but hadn't heard of the name or actually heard the speakers. i just picked them up on your recommendation and must say i am impressed. i am ok with remembering to charge them, only thing is i wish they would go one or two volume levels higher... they seem to max out a very tiny bit low. they are still plenty loud don't get me wrong but if i'm dropping into the park and want to get adequately stoked i wouldn't mind a bit more volume. i'll try pairing them with my lumia as well and see if that nets better results. right now just using my ipod nano.

the sound though is a million times better than my old skullcandy drops, bass gets a bit muddy at times but that's to be expected for something like this, i have my shure DJ cans for clean bass. the reason i bought is for seamless audio controls without fiddling around with the sketchy cable that floats around somewhere in my jacket, and they definitely nailed that so overall i am quite pleased.

i'd rate the product at 4.5/5 (not to review jack your thread!)


----------



## surfinsnow

Kenai said:


> Surf - what shop did you gets these headphones at? I may be going through this weekend and want to look at them before I commit.
> 
> Thanks.


Rodger's, right near the I-93 exit.


----------



## chomps1211

While I love my tunes, especially when riding, bike, snowboard, kayak, whatever. Those'r some mighty pricy headphones.
Guess I'm just not audiophile enough for something like that. :dunno: I do like the idea of wireless. No cable to snag, and the controls sound easy to deal with. It would also be nice to just have my iPhone to deal with instead of it and my iPod shuffle. Cables, chargers etc. Although it would still mean several things to keep charged up and ready to go. Just not sure I'm ready to drop $130 on a headset I can really only use in the winter.

Now if they worked with my bike helmet????


----------



## surfinsnow

chomps1211 said:


> While I love my tunes, especially when riding, bike, snowboard, kayak, whatever. Those'r some mighty pricy headphones.
> Guess I'm just not audiophile enough for something like that. :dunno: I do like the idea of wireless. No cable to snag, and the controls sound easy to deal with. It would also be nice to just have my iPhone to deal with instead of it and my iPod shuffle. Cables, chargers etc. Although it would still mean several things to keep charged up and ready to go. Just not sure I'm ready to drop $130 on a headset I can really only use in the winter.
> 
> Now if they worked with my bike helmet????


They work with your bike helmet. And they're waterproof, too.

Oh, and as for battery life...they come with a traditional wired cable/mic, too, in case you're out in the back country for so long that the headset dies.


----------



## chomps1211

surfinsnow said:


> They work with your bike helmet. And they're waterproof, too.
> 
> Oh, and as for battery life...they come with a traditional wired cable/mic, too, in case you're out in the back country for so long that the headset dies.


I should have said my bike helmet won't work with them. (...no ear flaps to put them in.)


----------



## Argo

Guess I'm a cheap bastard. I just use the skull candy home brew kits for $10-15. I have had the same one for almost 2 years with daily use 6 months of the year. I was motivated by this thread to look at the chips and bought another home brew kit. I have my play list and just let it play. Don't answer calls on the mtn and don't change my volume really ever.


----------



## chomps1211

What about their Bluetooth adaptor? For $39 it looks like a viable alternative to convert my existing helmet head sets to bluetooth. complete with all the controls that the more expensive set has.

Here's the link. Adapt Bluetooth Headphone Adapter - OutdoorTechnology.com


----------



## tokyo_dom

I was tempted by that too - but need to know how loud it will push the speakers. Not because i like to blast my music loud enough to damage my ear drums, but because i had an old bluetooth headphone adapter lying around and when i tried to use it, i could barely hear anything from the speakers. It was less than half of the volume coming straight from my phone.

I also got these for my wife:
Amazon.co.jp�F No brand �yDT-909S�zBluetoothƒuƒ‹�[ƒgƒD�[ƒX�@ƒXƒeƒŒƒIƒwƒbƒhƒzƒ“�@ƒwƒbƒhƒZƒbƒg�@ƒuƒ‰ƒbƒN: ‰Æ“d�EƒJƒ�ƒ‰
It was about $13 when i ordered them (i cant find an equivelant on the US amazon site at the moment, but i am sure they are available). Without the foam padding, they fit in the ear pockets of her Smith Allure helmet, and the wire strap fits into the padding around the back. Somewhat hard to press anything other than the center button once its in there, but she loves them. I am sure that they will break once snow/water gets into them, but so far it has lasted 4-5 days, so in my mind we already got our moneys worth.

Wont fit in my Sandbox though, which is why i am interested in hearing the dimensions of this Outdoor tech stuff.


----------



## Loftness

ryannorthcott said:


> been looking at these for a while but hadn't heard of the name or actually heard the speakers. i just picked them up on your recommendation and must say i am impressed. i am ok with remembering to charge them, only thing is i wish they would go one or two volume levels higher... they seem to max out a very tiny bit low. they are still plenty loud don't get me wrong but if i'm dropping into the park and want to get adequately stoked i wouldn't mind a bit more volume.


Also make sure the devices volume is already up full. I believe that will help. For me they max out at a level that's generally too loud...but then again, at 39, I'm an old fogey. 

As my own follow up, I've used them again for another four days and love everything about them. Makes it so much easier to stay in touch with people in the cold. Only thing left to see is their longevity.


----------



## chomps1211

tokyo_dom said:


> I was tempted by that too - but need to know how loud it will push the speakers....
> 
> ....Wont fit in my Sandbox though, *which is why i am interested in hearing the dimensions of this Outdoor tech stuff.*


...normally, after having missed this, I would now start busting your chops for being "Mr Oblivious!"  LOL BUT,.. _*I overlook shit like that all the time too!*_ :dunno:  :eusa_clap:

*This is right off of their web site:*

Details, details, details.
- Connect to any Bluetooth-enabled device with easy one-touch pairing.
- Rechargeable lithium-ion battery.
- Patented 2-button control systm allows you to adjust volume, change tracks, play/pause music and answer calls from outside your helmet knit without removing your gloves.
- Rugged, minimal design fits into virtually any helmet designed to take audio drop-ins.
- IPX4 sweat and water resistant.
- Reconnects automatically to previously paired device.
- Play Time: 9-10 hours.
- Standby Time: 280 hours.
- Bluetooth Profiles: A2DP for hight quality stereo sound streaming & AVCRP to control track and volume remotely.
- Wireless Range: up to 30 feet.
*- Size: 2" x 2" x .5".*
- Tested to work perfectly at -20° C/-4° F.
- Weight: .18lbs.
- Driver Size: 40mm.
- Max Volume: 120 decibels.
- Includes: USB charging cable, backup audio line-in cable w/ controls, carry pouch, and instruction manual.


....hope that helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryannorthcott

Loftness said:


> Also make sure the devices volume is already up full. I believe that will help. For me they max out at a level that's generally too loud...but then again, at 39, I'm an old fogey.
> 
> As my own follow up, I've used them again for another four days and love everything about them. Makes it so much easier to stay in touch with people in the cold. Only thing left to see is their longevity.


Yea i cranked the volume on my iPod as well... Not a big deal as they are plenty loud, but definitely not 120db loud as quoted from their website.


----------



## jdang307

Argo said:


> Guess I'm a cheap bastard. I just use the skull candy home brew kits for $10-15. I have had the same one for almost 2 years with daily use 6 months of the year. I was motivated by this thread to look at the chips and bought another home brew kit. I have my play list and just let it play. Don't answer calls on the mtn and don't change my volume really ever.


What is this homebrew kit?


----------



## surfinsnow

Argo said:


> Guess I'm a cheap bastard. I just use the skull candy home brew kits for $10-15. I have had the same one for almost 2 years with daily use 6 months of the year. I was motivated by this thread to look at the chips and bought another home brew kit. I have my play list and just let it play. Don't answer calls on the mtn and don't change my volume really ever.


My wife gave these to me, or else I probably wouldn't have bothered, since I already had the Giro wired speakers in my helmet. They sounded pretty damned good, mostly because of the design of the Red Mutiny helmet...it has a plastic piece for the speakers, and it makes the bass resonate through the entire helmet. But they're half the size and nowhere near the volume. In fact, Giro sells a separate amplifier, which is really needed if you're using them in your jacket's collar inserts. But the wire is almost worthless...just on/off and a volume control which is very difficult to use with gloves on. Plus the wire is always getting in the way. The ability to skip forward is a HUGE plus, imo. Instead of having to set up specific playlists so you don't get stuck with some shitty slow song on the mountain, just tap the earpiece to advance. And I have no friends, so no one ever calls me  but it is a nice addition to be able to get a message from a friend if you're separated on the mountain. With Siri you can even do voice-to-text. I don't disagree that there are cheaper, more basic solutions...I've used 'em. But this is pretty sweet and sound great. And they come with two Sasquatch stickers. :dunno:


----------



## Argo

jdang307 said:


> What is this homebrew kit?


Speakers that slide in your helmets ear pieces. 

I used the extra $100 I saved for diesel to drive to Jackson Hole and get some pow turns in.


----------



## tokyo_dom

chomps1211 said:


> ...normally, after having missed this, I would now start busting your chops for being "Mr Oblivious!"  LOL BUT,.. _*I overlook shit like that all the time too!*_ :dunno:  :eusa_clap:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> *- Size: 2" x 2" x .5".*
> 
> <snip>
> ....hope that helps! :thumbsup:


:laugh: Haha thanks, i think i had remembered seeing that, but because it was in some weird measurement form (and such neat numbers) i wasnt sure if that was just a rough estimation of the size, or the precise size of the ear pieces , even 2 points below that they mention the driver size in a logical measurement system 
I mean, in my eyes that says 50.8mm x 12.7mm; but it could just as likely be 50x10, or 60x15. The former would be a tight squeeze. The latter would be impossible.

After finally seeing the light, I am now loving the idea of having audio while boarding. And ever since visiting the Outdoor Tech site, they seem to be following me around, popping up ads saying "you didnt say goodbye, come back for a 10% discount" :blink: somewhat stalkerish, but tempting... If they will fit!


----------



## surfinsnow

tokyo_dom said:


> :laugh: Haha thanks, i think i had remembered seeing that, but because it was in some weird measurement form (and such neat numbers) i wasnt sure if that was just a rough estimation of the size, or the precise size of the ear pieces , even 2 points below that they mention the driver size in a logical measurement system
> I mean, in my eyes that says 50.8mm x 12.7mm; but it could just as likely be 50x10, or 60x15. The former would be a tight squeeze. The latter would be impossible.
> 
> After finally seeing the light, I am now loving the idea of having audio while boarding. And ever since visiting the Outdoor Tech site, they seem to be following me around, popping up ads saying "you didnt say goodbye, come back for a 10% discount" :blink: somewhat stalkerish, but tempting... If they will fit!


These advertise as "universal." Most all helmets has standard ear cup sizes, or fillers. My Red Mutiny came with two different filler pieces. These Chips are big...but they still fit into the ear cups perfectly. The Giros required one of the filler pieces.


----------



## Kenai

So, I did end up buying these Saturday (got the last set from the same place as Surf). $130 is a lot, probably too much, but my wife and I don't have kids and we can't take it with us! To start, I HATE earbuds. They are never comfortable and don't usually stay well fit for me, which ruins the sound of even the best buds. I also hate dealing with the wires. Finally, I didn't want to spend the next month researching and concocting cheaper options. For those reasons I decided to pull the trigger. 

So far I am not disappointed. They are plenty loud for me. I didn't come close to turning them all the way up. Sound was good. I played with my iphone equalizer settings a bit, but I went back to my usual settings and I think the sound is quite good. The pairing was super easy and the controls on the headphones were fantastic. I didn't try making calls as that was not my goal. 

Anyway, I fully acknowledge the price is steep, but the headphones work great and I am really looking forward to using them more.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Regarding the price; it seems they are a lot less than the bluetooth audio kits by Giro/Red etc


Surfinsnow... the problem is, I have a Sandbox classic helmet, which isn't 'audio ready'. 

But... I have made an opening at the top of the pads so i could slide in a pair of these https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=742 . This works ok at the moment, but they are wired, and no mic or any sorts of volume/track control. They fit outside of the padding, and in the end it isnt noticeable from the outside, nor does it change the comfort on the inside.


----------



## surfinsnow

tokyo_dom said:


> Regarding the price; it seems they are a lot less than the bluetooth audio kits by Giro/Red etc
> 
> 
> Surfinsnow... the problem is, I have a Sandbox classic helmet, which isn't 'audio ready'.
> 
> But... I have made an opening at the top of the pads so i could slide in a pair of these https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=742 . This works ok at the moment, but they are wired, and no mic or any sorts of volume/track control. They fit outside of the padding, and in the end it isnt noticeable from the outside, nor does it change the comfort on the inside.


I'm not concerned if they're noticeable...I used the Giro wired speakers in both my jacket collar and helmet, and had no problem with them (except for all the problems of wired, low-volume speakers). I'm not sure one can appreciate these Chips speakers until you use them. Full control just by tapping on your ears. All-day battery. I even used them with my GPS Snocru app and they still work.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy

Bumping an old thread, but has anyone had issues with the outdoor tech chips where sound only plays out of the left ear?

It's completely fine if via wired (sound in both ears) but if connected via bluetooth it only outupts in one ear. Tried it on a few different iPhone models (5s, 6, 6S) all have the same issue.


----------



## FrontRange

I just got a set too. rei has them for 25% off. I agree they're sweet! i like how the voice tells you it's powered on and verbalizes who is calling you when you get a call. No reason to take your phone out of your pocket anymore


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

timmytimmytimmy said:


> Bumping an old thread, but has anyone had issues with the outdoor tech chips where sound only plays out of the left ear?
> 
> It's completely fine if via wired (sound in both ears) but if connected via bluetooth it only outupts in one ear. Tried it on a few different iPhone models (5s, 6, 6S) all have the same issue.


that's odd. i can't understand why that would be. are there any potential updates for these? i know some speakers/headphones have firmware updates. 

but, i would probably just exchange them.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy

Matty_B_Bop said:


> that's odd. i can't understand why that would be. are there any potential updates for these? i know some speakers/headphones have firmware updates.
> 
> but, i would probably just exchange them.


No updates that I'm aware of. I'm guessing its a software issue.

I've been through two sets, same problem.


----------



## fairgame

I had the exact same problem with them this week. Fortunately they were super responsive and are going to exchange them for me. Not good to hear that you had the same problem again, though.


----------

